# Stinky the Hedgehog 2.0



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

So today Stinky will be entering his new rehabbed home  Two weeks ago i switched him from his horrible wire cage to a new Steralite bin that is 3 feet long by 1.5 feet wide....He was still in pine shavings, but as of today he has been switched to fleece liners and to a snuggle bag that i made today while he huffed and puffed sitting next to me on the couch...So I just wanted to show some pictures of his new home!!

Also bath time will be starting in a few minutes for him which he loves for some strange reason and i will be sure to post up some pics of him chilling in the sink soaking up the suds 



Also i know the silent spinner isnt the best wheel but idk if its just where im from but mine does not come apart and there are no "holes" in it...Also when the wire top is on the cage that supports his CHE it rests right by the wheel so there is no chance of it falling over


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bath Time!!


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Warming up


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

new home


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sure is a cutie-pie! Looks like he really does enjoy bath time! I love the picture of him sleeping in his towel. So cute. 
Nice job on the pictures!


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks!!! I love my little prickle ball!!! he loves bath time and gets crabby when i drain his water!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He's such a cutie.

I'm glad he likes baths...your life is so much easier than you realize. :roll:


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

lol MissC baths r the ONLY thing Stinky likes, besides being in his blankets and eatting....if u even move in the wrong direction he huffs and spikes up and will try his hardest to headbutt u with his spikes as if hes a wrecking ball....

Hes a lot better than when i first got him, but he has a long way to go, but somehow i think being a spike wrecking ball is just his passion in life


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

StinkyHedgie said:


> Hes a lot better than when i first got him, but he has a long way to go, but somehow i think being a spike wrecking ball is just his passion in life


That could very well be, so who are we to squash his dream?

Snarf is here to report human behavior to his home planet. He sets up tests and oberves and reports how I react.

His latest yest started last night. Mr Always-Wheels-Min 3 Miles-Per-Night, didn't do his usual thing and run a few 'laps' at 11ish. Then I woke up at 4:30AM...worrying about him in my sleep, I'm sure...my first thought wasn't "why am i up at this ungodly hour?" but "Why can't I hear Snarf's wheel?". In my not-quite-awake-and-thinking-state I went flying out of bed, scared the bejeezus out of soundly sleeping Snarf and put him on his wheel so I could make sure both he and wheel were okay. He sat on that wheel and looked at me like "You're kidding, right? You're not really this crazy, are you?" He slowly stepped off the wheel...looked at me again...settled in and just watched me. As soon as I sat down across the room, he climbed on his wheel and has been going steady for and hour.I'm sure that made for an interesting report to the mother ship. :roll:


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

hahahahahahaha

Last night Stinky was in a rare mood where hes totally cool running around on me....he even let me pet him without huffing into ball....so me getting my hopes way to up though "hey maybe he's coming around" but then i shortly realize he was just on a tactical mission to get into my hair he has an obsession with it because its long and curly i think....Before i knew it he had intertwined himself on my shoulder in my hair....Him being totally content fell asleep....After a while of it i decided "ok time to come out of ur hair cave" he then decided to spike into wrecking ball mode and got my ear and i then had to pull him out like a hedgehog brush...Needless to say my ear was unappreciative and my hair was pulled in every which way you could imagine....

After he went about his wandering business on my lap staring at me as if he was saying "you should have just left me there"

In conclusion Hedgehogs DO NOT make good brushes


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

StinkyHedgie said:


> After he went about his wandering business on my lap staring at me as if he was saying "you should have just left me there"


Watch him carefully...I think he's from the same planet as Snarf and is completing a similar mission. :shock:


----------

